# Which MAC foundations are water based??



## emeraldjewels (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been reading this book, all about make up application, beauty tips etc... It says for oily skin you should use a water based foundation.

So does any one know which MAC ones are water based??

TIA


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 16, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I remember Select Tint SPF 15, Face and Body and Select SPF 15 are waterbased.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks! 

I really want to try the face and body too! That just went to the top of my list


----------



## kittykit (Oct 16, 2008)

I've combination skin and I didn't really like the feeling of oil based liquid gave me when I applied it on my face. The MUA recommended SPF 15 and I love it! I've tried a couple of liquid foundation but this one is definitely the best. 

Give it a try, you may like it too


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 16, 2008)

Isn't Studio Tech considered water based as well?


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 16, 2008)

i just bought face & body not too long ago after using studio fix fluid for a while and i like the sheerness of it way better, especially since i use studio fix powder with it as well.  i apply it with my 188 and it's the perfect amount of coverage without being gross and cake-y.  i also have combination skin.  on top of that you get a ton of product for the price.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Thanks, I've been using studio fix fluid, but i'm just not happy with it. I think i'm going to try the face and body next.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

^I'm curious about that myself. I can't wait to play with it.


----------

